# Thoughts on Gotrek and Felix ?



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi guys, currently I am reading "Trollslayer" as my first G&F novel.

I got it mainly on the basis of how much I enjoyed the Ulrika series but I have to say I'm a little disappointed so far.

The book just seems to be a series of "went here, got attacked, everyone died but G&F survived and killed the enemy." rinse and repeat at the next town. 

Also each chapter seems to be a story on its own? as they go through the description of Gotrek at the start of each one.

It's getting to the point of being boring and repetitive.

anyone else find this? Does the story get better? are the other books in the series the same?


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

i read the first omnibus and really enjoyed it. it was my first and to date only fantasy warhammer that i've read. i liked the stories enough to plan on either buying the mega digital collection or the other omnibus'. both the audio dramas were fun to listen to as well.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

If it helps Trollslayer is the poorest of the early G & F books. They get very good as the series goes on.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Paceyjg said:


> If it helps Trollslayer is the poorest of the early G & F books. They get very good as the series goes on.


AH HA ! yes it does help. I'll press on then.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> The book just seems to be a series of "went here, got attacked, everyone died but G&F survived and killed the enemy." rinse and repeat at the next town.
> 
> Also each chapter seems to be a story on its own? as they go through the description of Gotrek at the start of each one.
> 
> Anyone else find this? Does the story get better? Are the other books in the series the same?


Only _Trollslayer_ is in that multi-story format. The rest are like normal books.

Me personally I rank the _Gotrek and Felix_ novels in these rough scores, though i'm only past the first seven in the series.

_Trollslayer_ - 7/10
_Skavenslayer_ - 10/10 (It introduced Thanquol so i'm biased.)
_Daemonslayer_ - 9/10 (The final battle though is a 11/10 for epicness.)
_Dragonslayer_ - 6/10
_Beastslayer_ - 8/10
_Vampireslayer_ - 6/10
_Giantslayer_ - 6/10

The problem with some of the G&F novels is that they feel very slow. That was the case with Dragon, Vampire and _Giantslayer_. The books were good but just felt so slow that at times it felt like a chore to continue, but otherwise they were good enough. Personally I prefer Josh Reynolds and Nathan Long for my G&F, the former's _Road of Skulls_ is brilliant and G&F's best adventure since _Daemonslayer_, and the latter has a good solid grasp of them and while I personally like Reynolds more, Long is still very good and i'd take him over any other author.


LotN


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the run down LotN, I'll take that on board.

I am a bit of a "series tragic" in that I MUST read all the books and in the correct order or the world will end! So I'll be ploughing through the lot.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Only _Trollslayer_ is in that multi-story format. The rest are like normal books.
> 
> Me personally I rank the _Gotrek and Felix_ novels in these rough scores, though i'm only past the first seven in the series.
> 
> ...


But Orcslayer was pants. He must have upped his game then?


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

They were the bait that finally dragged into the Warhammer universe when I picked up Trollslayer. Every Dungeons and Dragons related fantasy realm has been butchered in recent years and I was finding myself not wanting to read anything. For some reason the concept of a slayer sounded interesting. I differ from Lord of the Night because I don't like the novels as much after the author change. I can't put my finger on exactly why.


----------

